# Ipod touch 1G



## grandwazoo (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
 quelqu'un sait il si il y a un moyen pour utiliser cet ipod comme enregistreur( avec le micro touchmod par ex) car il semble que le nouveau casque et micro d'Apple ne soit compatible qu'avec le nouvel ipod touch ? Merci apple...


----------



## nicolasf (4 Octobre 2008)

Ben le micro TouchMods devrait fonctionner sur un iPod jailbreaké. Mais je n'ai pas essayé, désolé...


----------



## grandwazoo (4 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais je suis passé en v 2 et je ne l'ai pas encore jailbreaké (je me demande si ça en vaut la peine) Je ne sais pas si l'équipe touchmod sortira son logiciel touchstudio sur l'appstore mais ça serait une excellente chose.


----------



## nicolasf (4 Octobre 2008)

Concernant le jailbreak, mon avis est plutôt négatif, mais comme tu pourras le voir si tu regardes les commentaires, cet avis n'est pas partagé.

Je doute qu'Apple laisse la possibilité à une entreprise de fournir une solution complète de VOIP sur iPod Touch. La séparation très nette des gammes est très importante chez Apple depuis sa "renaissance". Si les iPod Touch peuvent appeler, qui plus est gratuitement, la séparation des gammes risque de baisser, et je crois qu'Apple ne laissera pas faire ça.

Après, ce n'est que mon avis, et je n'ai aucune entrée à Cupertino...


----------



## grandwazoo (4 Octobre 2008)

Je suis assez d'acord avec toi, simplement j'aurais dû préciser ma demande car ce n'est pas pour la voip mais simplement pour m'en servir en dictaphone. Touchstudio sert à en faire un enregistreur mais je crois qu'ils ne le sortiront pas en app officielle, dommage


----------



## nicolasf (4 Octobre 2008)

Disons que si le module micro est accepté par Apple, il pourra effectivement servir à enregistrer des éléments, mais aussi à faire de la VOIP. Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait interdire cette seconde utilisation...


----------



## grandwazoo (4 Octobre 2008)

C'est exact mais alors pourquoi le permettre sur le nouvel ipod touch et le nouveau casque  /micro d'Apple ?


----------



## nicolasf (4 Octobre 2008)

Je pense, mais là encore je peux me tromper, que les micros des nouveaux iPod Touch ne serviront que de bloc-note avec l'application d'origine, de la même façon que les Nano 4G donc.  En d'autres termes, que les applications n'y auront pas accès. 

Mais ce n'est que supposition.


----------



## grandwazoo (4 Octobre 2008)

Wait and see...


----------

